# Introduction and Request - blind kitty



## showell (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi. My name is Stacy and I am mom to an almost five month old kitten named Frankie.

Frankie was neutered almost two weeks ago and had a heart attack while under anesthesia. Thank god they were able to bring him back.

He was released from the hospital a little over a week ago to daytime care with our vet and night care with us.

He can't stand or walk and is incontinent. He is also blind. 

This is all very new and terrifying so would love to hear from anyone that has any advise or success stories regarding their special needs kitten/cats.

Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I am so, so sorry to hear about little Frankie. What is his prognosis? Do they expect him to regain his mobility, control over his bowel/bladder, and/or vision? If so, how long do they anticipate his recovery to take? If they don't expect him to regain any of these abilities, have you considered euthanasia? Kittens are adaptable, to be sure, but there's a point beyond which quality of life simply isn't at a humane level. Please tell us more about Frankie and his current and anticipated condition.

Laurie


----------



## showell (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi, Laurie. At this point we have not been given any prognosis. They keep telling us only time will tell and it's a miracle he is alive.

We haven't considered euthanasia since we haven't been given a prognosis. Beyond that we love him and when we hold him and he purrs we feel he is in there somewhere.

We'd love to hear from anyone with suggestions, referrals etc.

Thanks!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am sorry about what happened to your kitten. I really have no experience with your situation, but wanted to say welcome to the forum and I hope that your kitten recovers from his ordeal. You are wonderful for not giving up on him and giving him a chane.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How terribly sad. I agree, without a prognosis euthanasia seems like a premature solution. Has there been ANY noteworthy recovery since the incident?? What amends has the vet offered (like free health care for him for life??). Even under the very sad circumstances I want to welcome you to the forum. Please keep us posted on what happens.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Stacy, you _might_ be able to get a better overview of Frankie's current condition and prognosis if you can get him to a university vet school clinic where they have veterinary specialists and diagnostic equipment that are simply not available at private practice vet clinics. I know how impossible it is to try to implement any sort of treatment/management plan or make any decisions with little to no information to go on. If you can't get him to a university vet school for evaluation, you might still be able to set up a telephone consult at one. That wouldn't be as helpful, of course, but it might provide you with some possible diagnostic or treatment options you could access closer to home.

Laurie


----------



## showell (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words.

Marcia- he is able to eat with assistance. No more syringe feelings, but we do have to sit with him and hold him so he doesn't face plant in his food. I wish we were getting free health care for him! We paid his neuter bill in full with no discount. They did give us a discount on his daily care, but it's still expensive.

Lauri- he was at a specialty facility for a week. We consulted with neurologists and cardiologists and no one could give us a prognosis.

This is frustrating and emotionally exhausting.












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am not in your shoes so don't understand all the ins and out of what happened, but from the outside looking in I find it outrageous that they are charging you one red cent for anything. IMHO they messed him up - not you!


----------



## showell (Oct 28, 2013)

Marcia- you and my husband are in total agreement. He feels disgusted that we are paying anything. I don't have the energy to think about the money part of it all right now. I do believe that if they didn't charge us it would be like admitting wrong-doing and they want to stay away from that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I just learned that Frankie is a Ragdoll. Hypertrophic cardiomyopathy is a known hereditary disease present in some Ragdoll bloodlines, and it could certainly explain Frankie's cardiac arrest under anesthesia. Did the cardiologist do a cardiac ultrasound on Frankie while at the specialty clinic to check for HCM? Also, did they check his blood pressure? High blood pressure can cause both cardiac arrest and sudden blindness.

He is such a gorgeous boy!

Laurie


----------



## showell (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi. Our vet tried to suggest the ragdoll HCM connection, but the cardiologist said the damage to his heart that came up on the echo was likely from the cardiac arrest. The cardiologist felt as a kitten he likely didn't have HCM. His blood pressure is also fine.

Frankie is truly a beauty and a sweet, sweet kitty.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Frankie is a beautiful kitten.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear what has happened to poor Frankie. Do they have any indication how long his brain might have been without oxygen? 
You mentioned that you no longer need to syringe feed him, so that means there has been some progress? 
I don't really have any experience but I know for humans the younger the brain, the better the chances. I would definitely give him more time, if you can, but also consider the quality of his life down the road. Please keep us updated. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## showell (Oct 28, 2013)

So beyond frustrated! Not getting any answers from our vet. His daytime care plan ends today and they are saying he can come in for therapy a few days a week but doesn't need daytime care. How is that possible???? He can't control himself, he can't stand on his own, he can't eat without assistance, he can't see and he can walk. 
I have no where to turn and no idea what to do. He makes small improvements each week, but I have no guidance on what his future looks like. This is a miserable situation. The vet can't meet with us to discuss till Monday. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I've started a response to this a half dozen different times - treatment choices, frustrations, going public, monetary costs, 2nd/3rd vet opinions, etc. 

But none of that seems to really be what mean to say, which is... I'm sorry you're going through this. Your kitten is very handsome. I will be sending every positive thought and prayer your way, if you believe in those kind of things. And I hold high hopes for Frankie.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Stacy, this sounds like a situation in which your vet has no idea about your kitten's prognosis and apparently no longer sees the value in providing all-day intensive care. Have you considered discussing his case with other vets in your area to see if anyone else recommends any other sort of diagnostic testing and/or therapies? I know he was at the specialty vets and was seen by cardiology and neurology. Perhaps there's an alternative medicine vet who could offer you a different perspective.

I also think it would be advisable to have a genetic test run on Frankie for HCM. I know that the cardiologist believed that the damage to Frankie's heart on the echo was probably resulted from his cardiac arrest and that it was unlikely that Frankie could have HCM at his age, but a $40 genetic test would tell you whether or not he is either heterogenous or homogenous for HCM. You could take the swabs and send them into the lab yourself for testing at UC Davis through these links:

Cat Tests
HCM

Here are some additional links with information about HCM in Ragdolls:

HCM in Ragdoll Cats
The Faces of HCM Ragdoll Research - About Ragdoll Research
Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy in Cats
Frequently Asked Questions About Ragdoll Cats and Ragdoll Kittens

Laurie


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Frankie is such a beautiful boy, and you can see how much you all love him. He is clearly your baby. I'm not sure what I would do in your situation, but I know you will love him and you will do what is right for him. I would still think that despite what happened, that the vet would not still be taking money from you for his care, I am just thinking of the relationship that I have with my vets, and I could see them looking after one of my cats or my dog in this situation, just to help them...I don't know, maybe I'm wrong. I don't know what to think. I will say a prayer for little Frankie. He is so beautiful, and I'm sure he feels your love for him, very much.


----------



## tgwillard (Oct 18, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about Frankie's condition. If no improvement is seen after a certain period, then you do have to consider the quality of life issue and do the right thing for Frankie.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

I think it's appalling they aren't waiving the medical fees after what they did to him. I'd find more vets to get a second, third, fourth opinion about all of this! How can a vet not give you a prognosis?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I hope the Vet visit finds some answers for you and Frankie...
I would be so furious if I were in your 
shoes...
Hugs and Prayers


----------



## showell (Oct 28, 2013)

I can't thank you all enough for your words of support, encouragement and guidance. Frankie is sitting up on his own now (from time to time) and took two wobbly steps. Your prayers are working. Will post an update here after the doctors appointment tomorrow. xoxo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

something about his story has really touched me. He's such a fighter, and what an angel, too! He will constantly be in my thoughts/prayers, and if there anything anyone can do, please say so, I would be glad to try and help. So, SO happy to hear that he's able to sit up a little on his own, and A STEP. That's honestly amazing! Please keep the updates coming and kiss Frankie for me!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Looking for updates on Frankie...


----------



## showell (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for asking about Frankie. Not much to report. He will continue day time care at the vet through Thanksgiving. We have a neurologist appointment Monday. 

He is still fighting his way back, but not much new progress. He had accupuncture today and is always very alert following.

Thanks for all the ongoing support! It really helps!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I sure hope he recovers...poor little guy...
And so much stress for you...Hugs!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That poor baby! I can't imagine going through what you are dealing with. Not knowing what is going on, no answers yet. But he is sitting a bit, yeah! Go Frankie! Hang in there, praying for you and baby Frankie.


----------



## showell (Oct 28, 2013)

You guys are the best! Your prayers keep working. When I got him out of his crate the morning he was sitting up on his own on his pillow! Then when I went to pat his head he stood up on his own. He toppled, but he did it! Little victories!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am so happy he is progressing in a positive way! I hope he makes a full recovery. I know this must be trying but his little victories make it so sweet. PLEASE keep this updated with his progress - even these relatively minor victories give us reason to celebrate here. Pics would be great!!


----------



## Mr. Chopper's Mom (Nov 1, 2013)

Prayers sent for Frankie! Such a sad story to read but as I read from beginning to end my heart was smiling. The fact that you have so much courage and love to keep fighting is awesome! AND he is making progress...like you said, little victories but that means there is light at the end of this tunnel! Hopes and prayers for your little guy! Good luck <3


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

GO FRANKIE!! Hugs and Preayers!


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Awww, that little update made me smile so, so big! The small victories indeed!  Tell Frankie we're all rooting for him, and I have my fingers crossed for the neurologist appointment Monday.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Any news on little Frankie?


----------



## showell (Oct 28, 2013)

Frankie is progressing well with his mobility. He is able to get around with a combo of walking and crawling. He gets more mobile every day. He still can't see so we can't let him try to walk unless we are right there to keep him from getting hurt. 

He still has no real awareness or personality. Sadly he is a lot like a living stuffed animal. He doesn't have any playful or loving instincts. Just a desire to move around. He does relax and seem content, just not in an affectionate manner.

He is still unable to control his functions which is increasingly stressful for us. 

Overall it's positive movement forward, but the emotional and financial burden is taking its toll on us.

Thanks again for all the support and prayers for Frankie!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you for the update. He is such a beautiful kitten. I think about you guys all the time. I am sure others here do too. Hang in there, please give Frankie a hug from me.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Is he deaf also - do you know?? I'm just wondering. If he is deaf AND blind that may explain his lack of affection and other attributes. If he is only blind, read the book called Homer, the Odyssey. Homer was a blind cat that thrived under the loving care of his owner.


----------



## showell (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi, Marcia. I think he hears sounds, but he doesn't seem to interpret them. Thanks for the book suggestion!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He may not to be able to respond yet. I really hope that he continues to improve.


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

I am constantly checking for updates on little Frankie. I even mumbled out loud this morning "wonder how little Frankie is doing". Hubby knew right away who I was talking about - I've talked about him a few times! 

Love to read the little victories he has under his belt! 
He will probably become more affectionate once he doesn't have to spend so much energy into the little things. Give little Frankie a hug for us!

I would offer my my services in helping caring for him if I was closer to you! 

You are an extraordinary family for caring for him!

Go team Frankie! <3


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, what a cute boy. I hope he continues to make improvements. I wish you and your family continued strength!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Prayers and Hugs for you and Frankie.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh wow - I just saw this thread. I'm so, so sorry to hear what you and Frankie are going through. This story is heartbreaking but also shows promise. Poor little Frankie, it must be so tough being kind of trapped in his body.

I'd also be FURIOUS at the vet. They don't sound very supportive or knowledgeable... I really hope you guys pull through, thanks for caring for him so much.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I was thinking about Frankie last night while in bed! Update??


----------



## showell (Oct 28, 2013)

Not much to share. No major changes. He gets around really well, but still no changes to his mental state, vision or lack of control of functions. We are really struggling with all of this as a family. Thanks to all for checking in and the support.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Still praying for the little guy.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Praying for you and frankie :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

How is little Frankie?


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Looking for Frank Sinatra's mom!! (Frankie)*

I read your last couple of entries and my heart breaks for you. 
I cant imagine what you and your family go through on a day to day bases with him!

It made my heart very happy when I read that he has started walking! 

But back to my main reason for posting this!

Only you will know if and when you can't care for him any longer or if this is a quantity vs quality of life for little Frankie. I still hope that once he gets used to his new life without a sight, that his personality will start to come out. This has been a major road to walk for paws this small! But obviously I don't have a clue if this will happen and that's something no one will know. I can imagine that would be one of the hardest parts in this - not knowing what to expect!

I just wanted to let you know that there are still many people out here that are cheering, praying and crying for your family and Frankie. 

Im pretty sure the good people on this forum will support you in any way we can while you go through this. If you need to vent or need advice - please post on here. You are going through a lot.

Whatever happens - know that you have done a lot for him and he knows that he is very much loved!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Prayers for Frankie. Hugs for Frankie, you and family. Hang in there!


----------



## showell (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks @bibiak and @nola and all who are rooting for my Frankie! Truly appreciate the support! I was talking to his holistic doctor today after his acupuncture. She feels certain he is happy and has a quality, albeit special life.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lolly_H (Jan 1, 2012)

Sometimes "lack of personality" may be the personality... Not every cat is playful or extrovert. Some are quiet and reserved and shy (our cats girl is like that), and that's just who they are, I think..... Hope he keeps making progress.


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

I think about Frankie all the time and while I am also so amazed to see how well he is doing physically, it's also a little disheartening that he doesn't seem to demonstrate anything besides that. But if he is having a quality life (even if the circumstances are a bit special) I truly do think he's happy. I'm still so touched by how much you love him, it makes me smile every time.


----------



## showell (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi, all. Frankie is doing great and we all had a happy Thanksgiving! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Aw, thanks for the update. You are heroes in my book for keeping him and working with him through what must be some very trying days. I read your blog and I love the pic with your daughter. In the photo it seems like there's awareness and light in his eyes, much more than I had perceived in your earlier photos.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

You don't know how happy this has made me!! I think about little Frankie all the time. How wonderful he is doing better!!


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

So happy to hear he's doing okay!  Keep the updates coming, I think about him all the time as well!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for the update. what a beautiful picture of your daughter and Frankie. we all send our prayers and healing energy that he would continue to improve. Does he have vision yet or is he still blind?


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

That is so great to hear! I got tears in my eyes reading your blog! 

The picture of Frankie and your girl is beautiful! That one should go on the wall for sure!


----------



## showell (Oct 28, 2013)

Mitts & Tess- thanks for your post! He is still blind. It seems he reacts to light, but doesn't have real vision.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## showell (Oct 28, 2013)

Bibiak87- always appreciate you checking in and your support!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## showell (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi. Hope everyone has had a great holiday season. Just a quick note to let everyone know that Frankie is doing really well. He is with us 100% of the time, no more day care and has achieved a lot of independence. He is still blind, but does well getting around with supervision. He purrs a lot and is adjusting to his new way of living.

Thanks for all the great messages!

Happy New Year!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Great News! Prayers that Frankie continues to improve!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy Holidays to sweet Frankie and your family. You are one of my heroes of 2013! I pray Frankie continues to improve and experience a wonderful quality of life. It was your love and perseverance that saved him when others would of thrown in the towel and given up. :worship


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Everything Merry just said I agree with 100%. Hoping time's passage will allow him to show affection clearly in his own way.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so happy to hear this!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

What a great update! Bless you and little Frankie! Hope things continue to improve


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yay!! When I read your latest blog update and you told about Frankie following you into your bathroom through three rooms just by following the sound of your voice, I got goosebumps. Like I said in my blog comment, if that's not showing emotion, I don't know what is!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I'd love to read your blog,...how can I read more about Frankie.


----------

